# 3 things you would do if you didn't have SA



## kaylaa (Jul 10, 2013)

1. date
2. have fun
3. be a musician

what would you do?


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I dont enjoy band at all so not number 3


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

Nothing change when I didn't have SA anymore. There is this exaggeration that your life just magically becomes better when you don't have SA anymore. It does improved, but not to the point you think.


----------



## Fozzie (Mar 16, 2010)

1. Find me a GF
2. Find a job
3. Meet new people


----------



## princestolas (Jan 2, 2014)

1. Get a second job
2. Finish school
3. Go to large events, like the pride festival, alone

All of these are more like goals, though! Gotta work for them.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Despite SA I plan on 
1. Get a job 
2. Legally drive and 
3. Study passions

I also want to go to social events


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

1. Talk levelly to people I respect highly. 
2. Be at ease enough in social situations to have fun.
3. Become a travelling musician.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

1. Pick up so many women to the point I can't even decide which one i want.
2. Become an amazing business man CEO
3. Have more hobbies and do more activities


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

-date
-make friends
-finish school / get a better job


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

I'll list 3 things I will do one day even tho I have SA... 

1. Club.
2. Take Dancing lessons.
3. Hit on a Chick I like in very crowd place.


----------



## Mirizzle (Dec 7, 2013)

-finish college (sooner)
-lose weight
-make real friends


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

1) Go out more
2) Talk to people more
3) Get a job


----------



## Lokis Whispers (Feb 24, 2012)

1. Volunteer and get involved with a spiritual community like a temple
2. Join up with clubs for my hobbies, like hiking clubs or maybe get in on some marathons
3. Jobby job job


----------



## Tom The Beast (Nov 25, 2013)

1. Earn a higher social status (like the one I had before I slipped back into a depressed state), atleast amongst people I've established trust with.

2. Get in really good physical condition!

3. Get qualifications!


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Be a loudmouth.
Drink in a ...pub.
Have a girlfriend, even though we hate each other but still stick each other because of the pressure of society.

Sounds fun!


----------



## spades07 (Feb 23, 2011)

Go to a course, be less nervous of the lady people, and just enjoy it- go places on my own just enjoying it.


----------



## Paloma55 (Dec 12, 2013)

Join a book club, take a class, go to a wine tasting event.


----------



## patisserie16 (Sep 7, 2011)

I wouldve gone to japan for student exchange.
I passed the essay and general knowledge test but i failed miserably at the interview.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## raquelmonroe (May 18, 2010)

1. Find a good paying full time job
2. Go back to school part time to finish my bachelors
3. Live on my own


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia (Jan 5, 2014)

1. Have fun in public (become the extrovert I was before the SA hit)
2. Learn to sing and dance
3. Wear anything I want


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

1. Better job
2. Not blush
3. Strip XD ( na)


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

1. Get an education on something that interests me.
2. Go outside and have a social life.
3. Stand up for myself, and others when people are being *******s to them.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

1. Make friends
2. Get my GED
3. Go out and just get trashed


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

1. I'd take up Jealousisjelly on his offer to meet up.
2. Explore my city
3. Go camping


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

1. make use of more institutions, clubs, societies, etc.
2. travel the world and talk up a storm, engage in idle chit chat, be more friendly, ect.
3. conquer my fear of rejection and take more risks overall


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Firefighter, Marines, or Trauma/ER surgeon.

If I'd be allowed to pick a fourth I would select Astrophysicist 

:clap


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Bar work.

Dance in public (not for money, although.... maybe if the money was good :boogie )

Be an international aid worker.


----------



## GabbyK (Jan 11, 2014)

1.Talk to people more
2.Go out in public without trembling
3.Look people in the eyes


----------



## PaTrYcK (Jun 2, 2013)

1. get a girlfriend
2. join a club/group
3. get a job that involves talking to a lot of people


----------



## Senpai (Sep 20, 2013)

1. date
2. make lots of friends
3. get a waitressing job so i can make awesome tips.


----------



## CookieCrumble (Oct 26, 2012)

1. Go out more often
2. Meet new friends
3. Have a boyfriend


----------



## Len Phelbs (Jan 21, 2014)

move somewhere that's less fully the armpit of civilization for awhile


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I feel like a failure now.  I wish I could do these things. :/


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Be the most talkative person in the room and not just talkative, but popular & interesting.
Be more assertive.
Not get nervous being graded giving a speech or presentation.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Eins: Find, fall in love, and marry the girl who I'll spend the rest of my days with. 
Zwei:Study Marine Biology, look for good connections, and travel around the world in research and stuff. 
Drei: Travel to cities and countries I've always dreamed of hiking in.


----------



## bridiecuz94 (Nov 10, 2013)

Get a job
Learn to drive
Go on holiday with friends

But I hope to do these things someday with or without SA


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

Finish college which i dropped out due to SA and to be confident in every aspect in life


----------



## Anonymous45 (Feb 3, 2014)

~date
~have more friends
~be more outgoing


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

I would throw parties from time to time with real friends invited only. Fakes are not welcomed. I would go out more and have a blast whether on my own or with decent company.
I would speak up and let my thoughts and feelings actually be heard.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Date
Finish college
Think on my feet better


----------



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

I would be a douchebag... a very successful douchebag


----------



## Isobel21 (Feb 6, 2014)

1. Be a famous artist living in New York, showcasing my artwork at an art exhibition.
2. Publish a book and have it be on the NYT bestseller list.
3. Travel around the world, visit every country, befriend many different people.


----------

